# New License Works!!! Limit



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well didn't think tonight would be the night. Didn't get out until a little before midnight, because I debated fishing after working 13.5 hours. Talked to my buddy and he sounded like he kinda wanted to go, so I went and he followed. Boy am I glad I did. Ended up with 7 one short and 6 keepers. Missed a bunch. All on smaller stickbaits xr08 and moderate retrieve with 5-10 second pauses. First night I was able to get out after buying my fishing license!

Also a couple fish Ohio's from last few weeks and one from tonight. Guess there is something to be said about the nastiest days


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!! I sure wish I could stay up past 9 or 10 at night...thanks for sharing


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome stringer of fish! Congrats! Gotta scratch your head a little when you go out expecting it to be tough and you end up doing well!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice fish Steve. Well worth missing some sleep.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice fish .


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Just wondering where you caught these fish ?? Since the post is inthe Central Ohio Thread ?


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job, sensai. I hope that someday i will make you proud of me but for now, can I have some fillets? I'm freakin' hungry!!!!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job steve, its been slow only a couple fish a trip lately, but last night I heard they were hungry


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, gotta love it.

I haven't had any fresh saugeye to eat since last year

You guys have me getting my boat ready today. Hoping to hit Alum next week with Big Joshy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well you said you were going to get back at them looks lie you did. Congrats Just remember the weather is never nasty for a saugeye!! As to where i know Steve would say not lake Erie but yes central Ohio!! Did Jeff get out with you Steve?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah he ended up with 4, but in his defense I had 3 when he showed up. Terry you are welcome to some fillets but you may have to fight Josephina for them, she is always after me at work. Slim I guess after a big drop in temps I expected tight lips. The hits were mostly light, a couple smacked it, but it was hard to keep good contact with the lure.

They were all caught in central ohio, but from different places.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It was a nice but chilly night out there, Steve had the bait of choice last night. He had told me about that bait a couple weeks ago, had one in my hand at North Canton Gander Mtn the other day and put it back....bad choice. Kudos to Slippy, he found the fish, had the presentation down and put me on them, thanks again buddy, a good time as always!! 
After watching that Central Ohio thread by Doboy and how he got his chops busted for his post we agreed that Central Ohio lake was all the information that would be given.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

shroomhunter said:


> It was a nice but chilly night out there, Steve had the bait of choice last night. He had told me about that bait a couple weeks ago, had one in my hand at North Canton Gander Mtn the other day and put it back....bad choice. Kudos to Slippy, he found the fish, had the presentation down and put me on them, thanks again buddy, a good time as always!!
> After watching that Central Ohio thread by Doboy and how he got his chops busted for his post we agreed that Central Ohio lake was all the information that would be given.


Guys, It wasn't my post,,, I was just "ASKING HOW" those 'baits' were worked & how close to shore,,, In fast river-type water or around lake-shore banks? Rivarat & Boyer taught me how to throw RUBBER,,, I was just hoping you'd teach US, how, when, where to pitch 'sticks',,, dead-stick'n?

We,,,The 'East-side bunch', Bertin, Eyecatcher, Boyer, Cheezman, Bee man, Rivarat etc.etc Are ALL Ohio River/ Mahoning River Junkies & we just want to LEARN different tatics to fish for sauger & Eyes in OUR favorite spots. It just drives me NUTS knowing that we have MILLIONS of sauger & eyes in these rivers & creeks, with fast water & pools, and we can't get'm to BITE,,, Sometimes many DAYs & or NIGHTs go by! Specially when 'Central' AND 'Greenup' are on fire!

I'M VERY SORRY if I opened up a can of rott'n worms by asking TOOO much,,, I Didn't want to get one-of-'YOURS' in trouble!

Maybe next time, You'd be kind enough to pass-back some info in a PM.
Then the whole WORLD can't ZOOM on in to YOUR PERSONAL lake/river/spot!

Thanks Again.
jer


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice fish Slippy.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice catch slippy, what did the big one weigh in at.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry Doboy, it was Allbraids post that he got bashed on for too much info, he didn't do anything wrong, just trying to help others catch fish.
Back to the original subject....Thanks again Slippy, that was a blast, nothing like icing rod guides a stiff breeze and feeling that thump or tick from a nice saugeye.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Pleasure as always. Was cold, but honestly it felt like it should the beginning of March. Man when those fished stopped biting for a bit it felt cold


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

man those are some dandy crappie slippy. i guess i should start stick baiting for them and throw my little jigs and bobbers away.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

nice ones Steve! that one is a hoss. can't wait to get out and try my new license.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry JSH, I would GUESS 4-5lbs. Don't have scales. Believe it or not the fish in the other pictures of 2 and 3 were a little longer she was just fat!! The big fish in the picture of 6 was just a hair over 21, but I think I would give her 4lbs safely.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice slippy it just got me off the couch headed out now Jan is chuckling. I just cut most the lip off of a suspender that dicks had on sale a while back wish me luck.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

st.slippy said:


> Terry you are welcome to some fillets but you may have to fight Josephina for them, she is always after me at work.


haha..i was just kidding buddy. Hopefully, I'll catch my own soon. I've just been skunked the last couple of weeks. I don't wanna stand between Jo and her food!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW!!!!! Well Done St. Those are beauties!!!


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is that a deep fryer I hear popin nice fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job steve!!! the fish were def. hungrey last nite! i started off fishing for wipers with nothing then went to another spot.. Hit a few all were inbetween 15-18 inches. and like you i lost ALOT of fish the last two nights... Last nite #10 blue chrome huskie dead sticked and a 2.75 slush on 1/16 oz pretty much deadsticking the swim got me one fish and a couple good smacks...

I did loose i nice fish, it hit then i felt nothing, well it was running with me! after i finally caught up to her she turned doubled the rod then tore loose! oh well was definetly a fun nite with good company!!!

And again steve great looking fish there, wish i could get some bigguns to fiire up. and thanks for the report!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Steve it must take more then a new license because I couldnt get one to committ, I do like the way the new modified baits works I just have to convince the eyes it is an eater.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, had to work for the fish tonight. Went out about 945pm and for about the first three hours carried around one fish that ended up dying, so I knew I had to clean him. So I was determined to get a few more. Just kept watching others catch fish around me, and missed a bunch of hits, and lost a good fish. Then picked up 2 and missed one in the next hour. Figured I would work around a little. Ended up getting a decent male and a nice female, next couple casts. Stopped at one last spot and lost a pig. Got to see it as it through my lure on shore. I figured I wasn't going to get my 6th, but decided to make one more cast when I went to pick up my gear, and bam!!! Got a nice 22.5" All fish came on the same xrap as last time. Second biggest went just shy of 20. Wanted to stay, as I had seemed to find the females, but as it was 239 now, I decided I had to go.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice job way to stay with it.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Good job steve, hungry full moon fish, I'm gonna be out Thursday night if the rains not too bad and Friday all day.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

st.slippy said:


> Well, had to work for the fish tonight. Went out about 945pm and for about the first three hours carried around one fish that ended up dying, so I knew I had to clean him. So I was determined to get a few more. Just kept watching others catch fish around me, and missed a bunch of hits, and lost a good fish. Then picked up 2 and missed one in the next hour. Figured I would work around a little. Ended up getting a decent male and a nice female, next couple casts. Stopped at one last spot and lost a pig. Got to see it as it through my lure on shore. I figured I wasn't going to get my 6th, but decided to make one more cast when I went to pick up my gear, and bam!!! Got a nice 22.5" All fish came on the same xrap as last time. Second biggest went just shy of 20. Wanted to stay, as I had seemed to find the females, but as it was 239 now, I decided I had to go.


*WOW! "U-THE-MAN!" *

Thanks for the PM's GUYS. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

You were seriously busting them like that on an x-rap? Killer! Never used crankbaits for winter walleye! Which one if you don't mind me asking? 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow that looks like a nice time

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

RBoyer said:


> You were seriously busting them like that on an x-rap? Killer! Never used crankbaits for winter walleye! Which one if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Stickbaits always work well, but it just depends on the day and size and color. But xraps, husky jerks and rogues have always worked well for me


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great couple of SOWs there Slippy! I figure with this nice weather and the moon phase things will be hot the next several days.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job Steve. I should have gone with you. I fished Hoover from 630-10 without a bite. Stickbaits, swims, vibes, traps....nothing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job steve!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i was with slippy and jshbuckeye last night and they didnt have nothing on me. i caught a beer can and a sock. i knew they wouldnt mention it because they get jealous when i catch them exotic things. blue and chrome smithwick was the choice of bait for me. if the that beer can was full i would have drank it with the kind of night i was having.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

killingtime said:


> i was with slippy and jshbuckeye last night and they didnt have nothing on me. i caught a beer can and a sock. i knew they wouldnt mention it because they get jealous when i catch them exotic things. blue and chrome smithwick was the choice of bait for me. if the that beer can was full i would have drank it with the kind of night i was having.


LOL keep up the good work Ben!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ben is always out there showing off!!He really is a tough guy to fish with. I just have to live it up, while the stickbait is king, cause soon he will be making me look foolish with that super secret bait of his.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It is a very rare occasion that I out fish Ben but it happen last night, every bit of 2 hours the night before tuning a boxful of suspending baits paid off it felt good bringing in some fish. xrap perch was my bait and I think it is a No. 10, I still have it because of Steve's expertise of snapping them out of a tough snag. took home 3 an 2 toss backs yep even I find a s,eye on occasion. Edit when Ben is usually putting on his lil clinic I take liberties with his tackle box so if you need one of his baits Steve just mention it and Ill get ya one. Also thanks for the stringer Ben.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a trick up my sleeve next time out. i am going to try a double rig stick bait and rip it. this will be gold and the start of a new good thing.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

did you buy that license online or in store? if online, what paper did you use to print it? Maybe this is my problem, there must be a reason I can never catch anything.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

leckig said:


> did you buy that license online or in store? if online, what paper did you use to print it? Maybe this is my problem, there must be a reason I can never catch anything.


 It also helps ALOT to put your wallet in your left pocket and not ur right. Seems it really turns the fish on. And a very good way to trigger a reaction strike!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> It also helps ALOT to put your wallet in your left pocket and not ur right. Seems it really turns the fish on. And a very good way to trigger a reaction strike!


bobby dont forget to factor in the wind on that technique it will make you or break on some days.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

killingtime said:


> i was with slippy and jshbuckeye last night and they didnt have nothing on me.* i caught a beer can and a sock.* i knew they wouldnt mention it because they get jealous when i catch them exotic things. blue and chrome smithwick was the choice of bait for me. if that beer can was full i would have drank it with the kind of night i was having.




HEHEHEEE! Now THAT's funny,,, 
That almost-a-Beer would'a gone good with the sole-less BOOT that we caught over at New Brighton, OR our FAMOUS NC deep-fried, crunchy,
'MUD-PUPPIES'!
But the sock? 

See that RBoyer,,, even on a BAD DAY, they do better than US! 
These 'Central' guys definitely rule!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome....way to break in that license slippy.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know it seems silly to post again, but I have never started a fishing season with 3 limits in 3 trips and with 3 fish ohio's to top it off. Biggest was tad over 23. I'm still pretty fired up. I know a lot of you guys who have been fishing for a while have done this, but for me it's a first!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

You're on a roll and very impressive one. Can't wait to see 4 for 4!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats you got them cornered. Get them while you can they are hungry and ready to drop eggs. Great job. Saw a few other fish limits from last night tonight should be as good if not better.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

dude your banging them good....unbelievable!!

save a few for the less-fortunate


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zaraspook said:


> *You're on a roll and very impressive one. Can't wait to see 4 for 4*!


DITTO, ME TOO!! 

YA, it hurts a little,,,, but we sure like to SEE you doing GREAT,,, Over & Over & Over again! 
Please let me/us know IF the 'program' changes!? I'm gonna give it a try this week end,,, on the Mahoning.

What would you 'Charge',,,a CASE? a Steak Dinner?
I'd LOVE to be your apprentice!???
Thanks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

very nice indeed steve congrats on the 3peet I love the pics You useing a net to land those big pretty girls, only asking cause I have seen that lil fishin stick you use to catch em. Great job hope to see you soon.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

NICE!!! What's workin? I have the extremely rare opportunity to get out tonight. I haven't been fishin in sooooooo long. I need to increase my chances. 

My 5 year old asked when I was going to bring home some fish for dinner. I said I have to get out and catch them. She says what's so hard about that? Just go. haha.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That's just it. I am no master fisherman. I can't go out everytime and get them. I can't tell you how many skunks and 1 fish nights normally go between limits. I have just been blessed with a good start to the fishing season.

JSH no net the bigger fish normally mean me laying on the rocks holding my rod as high as I can to keep weight on the fish


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job Slippy!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great job Steve!!! Keep it up !


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks like slippy is campaigning early for Angler of The Year 2012 

Ur killin em bud! Hope to get out Weds or Thurs evening.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Good deal congrats Steve


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Steve wonderfull job. And to boot a kicker fish each night!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, it was long overdue big ol' :S tonight. Missed the few chances I had. Maybe I should'nt have shaved the beard


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

man i cant believe i outfished slippy tonight with a stickbait. i am going to go play the lottery. i didnt get skunked that big 15 incher put me over the top tonight.


----------

